# Swimmer Pup - I Need HELP!



## Ljilly28 (Jan 22, 2008)

Someone who really knows will answer you soon I'm sure. Try pming Pointgold or Tahnee. I have heard that people have good luck with egg crate style mattress padding, but I do not know what I'm talking about, and it could be just Maine folk lore.


----------



## Johnnybb (May 12, 2010)

Thanks I hope so...!!


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

There is a company called Dogleggs that offers a product to help with swimmer/flipper puppies. 

http://www.dogleggs.com/files/adjustable.cfm

Here is a video of their product helping out a little guy






I made my own to help cushion my dog's elbows when he lays down (bad bone spurs) to keep him comfortable. The one I made would not offer "support" for a swimmer pup though. Good luck with your pup!


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I would be talking to your vet about this first and foremost, and contact experienced breeders to ask for help.

You can probably find information about swimmer puppies by searching the internet in general.

I found these:

http://labmama.blogspot.com/2008/05/swimmer-puppy-syndrome.html

http://www.swimmerpuppy.com/methods/


----------



## GoldenCamper (Dec 21, 2009)

I just re-read your post and forgot your pup is only 17 days old :doh: The one in the video is 8 weeks. I don't know about putting something on a dog so young. Like mylissyk said, consult your vet.


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

A breeder friend of mine recently had a singleton birth. She kept lots of stuffed toys and rolled up towels that were tied into the roll to force the pup to crawl over.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

I hope you find the help you need. I wish I could offer some advice. Please keep us posted on your pups progress.


----------



## Johnnybb (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for your help....will be in touch with the vet first thing in the am...will let you know how things progress


----------



## BearValley (Nov 30, 2008)

When I had a litter of three, I put eggcrate foam in the whelping box along with small stuffed toys and rolled up socks. 

Because the eggcrate foam was under the bottom "blanket" (that I changed daily) I noticed that it's texture really didn't make that much difference so I made blocks of foam that I glued on top of the eggcrate (the only stuff that I could find was quite soft, part of the problem) and then covered it with the bedding.

.


----------



## SunGold (Feb 27, 2007)

I had a swimmer pup last year. Here's a few tips.... when the pups are nursing, make sure they are on their sides, NOT their stomach. With my pup I carried him around alot and had him sit with me at night, I would gently put pressure on his ribs to help push things back in place. Also, lots of toys and blankets, don't let him be on a hard surface. I also tried the sock method but didn't have much success. 
You can email or PM me if you have any other questions, I'm just heading out the door but wanted to write back quickly.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Strapping and support is what used to be done. Most breeders now make sure there are lots of lumps and bumps in the fabric covering the bottom of the whelping box. When they are very young, the pups can be placed on their sides frequently, or even held that way. Lots of toys and rolled up socks in the whelping box, for them to crawl over and lean against.

If he is sitting up and walking, I wouldn't consider him a swimmer. The broad stance is fairly typical of a puppy learning to walk and sit. Make him walk for his food, to get to Mom, etc. Make sure he isn't a fat puppy-that definitely does not help.

How is he different from the other pups in how he moves and looks?


----------



## Pointgold (Jun 6, 2007)

Aside from making sure that the puppy is not getting too fat, and making the "terrain" of the whelping box floor variable, with dips and hills and ridges, etc, I take puppies suspected of being "swimmers" and roll them between my hands - much like you would if you were rolling dough. Making sure that he has to work to get to mom is helpful, as well. If he is getting up on his legs and moving, he is likely not a swimmer. Have your vet verify whether he is or not, and then try the things suggested here on the forum as needed.


----------



## Retrieverlover (Feb 8, 2010)

May I ask what a Swimmer Puppy is? I have never heard of it and it sounds like something I should/could add to my tiny book of things I should probably know about


----------



## flgal23 (Nov 23, 2009)

I was wondering the same thing. I've never heard of this.


----------



## jmc (Sep 16, 2009)

I know a breeder who successfully treated a swimmers pup with regular treatments from a bowen therapist. The pup was fine by 8 weeks old. Good luck - I really hope he comes good. Keep us updated on the little fella.


----------



## Johnnybb (May 12, 2010)

Hi Guys...

SO SO Sorry for not getting back sooner...I have been up to my eyes and rarely at my pc..

GREAT NEWS  My little Zach is up and running, bouncing, climbing and everything else puppies do..I am so HAPPY..

Thanks to everyone for all your advice it is fantastic to have this service..

I did the following and he is just fantastic now..

1. T- Shirt method with a big baby sponge, - took pressure off his chest area.
2. Lay him on his side everytime he was asleep - hard to keep on top of it, but I did and he then just lay on his own side...
3. Massaged his shoulders every night when we were watching tv..
4. I let his BIG sister play with him, she is nearly 2yrs and to be honest I think this really got him going, she nudged him etc and he kept trying to respond...and up he got and wobbled to her...

From then on he was flying and now he looks like a pup who never had any hassles..

I will sit down asap and mail pictures of him before and after..

For those who think they may have a swimmer pup, please get them checkout asap...I do think as I got this at the 2-3 week mark made a big difference..

For a pup who was like a Sea line and could not play with his sisters as they ran about - he is now the leader of the Pack..

Tx all.... J


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Glad to hear that you've been able to help the little guy out  I look forward to seeing pictures!


----------



## Caesar's Buddy (May 25, 2010)

Retrieverlover said:


> May I ask what a Swimmer Puppy is? I have never heard of it and it sounds like something I should/could add to my tiny book of things I should probably know about


I didn't know what a swimmer pup is either. Best way to answer is to Google it and within about 1 minute you will know.


----------

